# Arthritic knees and weight correlation



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 4, 2008)

How many folks here with knee problems? Sorry I don't know how to do surveys. My knees are killing me. What helps/hurts you the most? My problems are aggravated by much skydiving and motocross when I was younger.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26544498

*Almost half of Americans facing knee arthritis*
Rising obesity rates behind increase of painful condition, researchers say

updated 10:20 a.m. CT, Thurs., Sept. 4, 2008

WASHINGTON - Nearly half of U.S. adults will develop painful arthritis of the knee, a leading cause of disability, and hospitalizations for the condition are soaring, researchers reported on Wednesday.

During their lifetimes, an estimated 45 percent of Americans will develop knee osteoarthritis, a common kind of arthritis that wears away cartilage cushioning the knee joint, according to a study in the journal Arthritis Care & Research.

U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and University of North Carolina researchers based the findings on data from 3,068 people age 45 and older in North Carolina.

Obese people had a higher risk, with the extra weight putting additional stress on the knee joint. While 35 percent of normal-weight people got osteoarthritis of the knee, 65 percent of obese people developed it, along with 44 percent of overweight people, the researchers said.

"Simply put, people who keep their weight within the normal range are much less likely to develop symptomatic knee osteoarthritis as they get older, and thus much less likely to face the need for major surgical procedures such as knee replacement surgery," Dr. Joanne Jordan of the University of North Carolina, one of the researchers, said in a statement.

There were no significant differences in risk associated with sex, race or education level, the researchers said.

The people in the study were interviewed and were given an exam that included X-ray images of their knees.

In addition, a report by an agency of the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services showed that hospitalizations due to osteoarthritis rose to 735,000 in 2006 from 322,000 in 1993, mostly due to an increase in knee replacement operations.

From 2000 to 2006, knee replacement surgery rates rose 65 percent, while hip replacement surgery rates rose 21 percent, according to the Agency for Healthcare Research and Quality.

Osteoarthritis, also called degenerative joint disease, is the most common type of arthritis. It can affect any joint but most often affects the hands, hips, knees and spine.

It worsens over time and there is no cure. The pain can be disabling and doctors may recommend joint replacement surgery.


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 4, 2008)

My knees are pretty bad now too. I worked for many years in a profession where I was lifting people in and out of wheelchairs and this along with several nasty falls through the years where I twisted my knees and of course my weight has really taken a toll.
What really sucks for me is I am allergic to aspirin and ibuprofen and motrin and just about every good over the counter pain reliever contains one of these. Tylenol just doesn't do enough, it addresses the pain but not the inflammation. So due to some good advice I got here actually I have started taking Fish Oil supplements, which naturally help to reduce inflammation and I also have started taking Glucosamine and chondroitin in a supplement called Osteo Bi-flex triple advantage. This really has done wonders for me, it reduces the crunching and popping feeling and lubricates my knees and all my joints. I feel like the Tin Man who has finally gotten his oil can . 
I also invested recently in some great shoes, they are Rock Ports pro walker shoes and they are very comfortable and supportive and they were not that expensive either. So I highly recommend all of these things to anyone who is looking for relief from knee pain. I know the older I get the worse my knees may get, I am already using a quad cane to help me get around better and while I wish I didn't have to use it my mobility is more important than my pride at this point. I will look forward to reading what things others are trying for their knee pain, and I hope my suggestions will help too.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 4, 2008)

My knees are great...my hands however suck. And I don't walk on my hands


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 5, 2008)

My knees have been bad since highschool. In fact, I just had an MRI a couple weeks ago and I have some softening of my cartilidge in my left knee. I've been going to physical therapy to increase my range of motion/strengthening of my muscles. I take ibuprofen when the pain flares...my doc told me to just keep walking. It is the best excercise; the worst thing you can do is just lay down...

But, I do think its partly because of my weight, its a heavy load for my knees to carry; most of the fat people I know have issues or have had issues with their knees.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm kind of amazed (and appreciative!) at how well my knees have held up. My mom had knee problems, but somehow I've managed to escape it. I have joint problems partly from being big for so long, partly from having a minor congenital defect in my sacrum, and partly, I'm sure, from having an autoimmune disease. I'm also sure my three pregnancies and working as an L&D nurse doesn't help either. 

My low back and hips are baaaaaad, my feet are sometimes reaaaallly baaaaaad, but my knees? Just fine and dandy. For awhile I had some crunchiness when going up stairs, so I did a wee course of glucosamine and chondroiton (inconsistently, naturally, like everything I try to do) and it cleared up.

Burtimus is having some back problems, which got worse about the time he injured his knees earlier this year. (My silly, overly exuberant dog was to blame). His chiropractor said the two were definitely related and they're going to work on his knees as well as his back. If he can ever actually get in and get seen.  (Time off? What's that?)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 8, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm kind of amazed (and appreciative!) at how well my knees have held up. My mom had knee problems, but somehow I've managed to escape it. I have joint problems partly from being big for so long, partly from having a minor congenital defect in my sacrum, and partly, I'm sure, from having an autoimmune disease. I'm also sure my three pregnancies and working as an L&D nurse doesn't help either.
> 
> My low back and hips are baaaaaad, my feet are sometimes reaaaallly baaaaaad, but my knees? Just fine and dandy. For awhile I had some crunchiness when going up stairs, so I did a wee course of glucosamine and chondroiton (inconsistently, naturally, like everything I try to do) and it cleared up.
> 
> Burtimus is having some back problems, which got worse about the time he injured his knees earlier this year. (My silly, overly exuberant dog was to blame). His chiropractor said the two were definitely related and they're going to work on his knees as well as his back. If he can ever actually get in and get seen.  (Time off? What's that?)



I've been thinking about taking a supplement or something to help with my knees. Days like today, when it's dreary and rainy, my left knee really leaves me in horrible pain.  I'm in my 20's and I don't really want to depend on medication all the time...kinda puts a damper on me.

I don't have to have a Rx for glucosamine or Chondroiton do I?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 8, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I don't have to have a Rx for glucosamine or Chondroiton do I?



Nope; just head for your friendly neighborhood health food store with money (or a credit card) in your hand! A word of warning, though: glucosamine and chondroitin don't work equally well for everybody. I have cartilage loss in my knees due to a congenital defect, and glucosamine/chondroitin didn't help. Fortunately for me, naproxen -- prescribed by my osteopath -- works well, not only for my knees, but also for osteoarthritis in my shoulders. I have many friends who've been helped by glucosamine/chondroitin, and I'll keep my fingers crossed that it helps you, too!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 9, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I've been thinking about taking a supplement or something to help with my knees. Days like today, when it's dreary and rainy, my left knee really leaves me in horrible pain.  I'm in my 20's and I don't really want to depend on medication all the time...kinda puts a damper on me.
> 
> I don't have to have a Rx for glucosamine or Chondroiton do I?



You might also want to consider Turmeric/Curcumin to help with inflammation. There is some conflicting evidence as to its effectiveness but I've found it very beneficial (although right now I'm going through some crazy auto-immune thing and nothing helps).

http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=spice-healer


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 9, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I've been thinking about taking a supplement or something to help with my knees. Days like today, when it's dreary and rainy, my left knee really leaves me in horrible pain.  I'm in my 20's and I don't really want to depend on medication all the time...kinda puts a damper on me.
> 
> I don't have to have a Rx for glucosamine or Chondroiton do I?



Ash,

As mentioned, Glucosamine/Chondroiton do not need a Rx. Be forwarned that, like most supplements, it can take up to 2 months to begin to see some relief. It worked for me for a long time, and Guy gets some relief from it as well. The best form (in my opinion) is the kind that has Glucosamine/Chondroiton & MSM in the blend. I bought mine at Costco and get the best prices on mega bottles. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. I am headed to a health food store this weekend to see about the supplements. 

Dr. Feelgood - my primary care physician prescribed naproxen (500 mgs) and told me to take it twice a day. I just want to move towards something more natural as I am weening myself off the Rx. I don't have any auto-immune or congenital issues, so I'm hoping by giving it a try I'll have luck. 

Ernest - I will be sure to check the site you listed as I want to be able to make an informed decision. For years, my grandmother used tumeric because she'd have inflammation in her knees/ankles and it helped her a bit...

Sandie - I didn't realize it would take so long to see some results! I'll be honest, that leaves me kind of discouraged because I really don't want to have to take the supplements and then supplement those with ibuprofen, if that makes sense. Ugh...I'll figure something out.

Again, thanks for the replies. I've found them to be helpful.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 10, 2008)

Ashmamma, you can take the Ibuprofen for immediate relief, while taking the glucosamine and chondroiton for long term joint support. Think of it as a joint-supporting vitamin.  What G&C do is support the creation of synovial fluid, the stuff that makes your joints work smoothly. I noticed a big difference within a week or two if I remember correctly, and the difference seems to have "stuck". I haven't taken it in a LONG time and my knees are still just fine, despite running around like a mad woman.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 11, 2008)

missaf said:


> I may try GCMSM for my arthritic neck... Hmmm, tempting!



Let me know if it helps. I have a pretty creaky neck from a childhood whiplash injury and I'd love to try something to relieve it.


----------



## GenericGeek (Sep 11, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Let me know if it helps. I have a pretty creaky neck from a childhood whiplash injury and I'd love to try something to relieve it.



I've been using it for neck trouble for some time. It works well, but my doc says that it can elevate serum cholesterol levels, so that's one thing to watch out for.

Physical therapy aimed at strengthening some of the supporting musculature also worked wonders.


----------

